# The Most Overrated and Underrated Composers in History - According to You



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> Michael Diemer said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if Dvorák has been mentioned in this epic thread, but from what I see on this forum, he appears to be underrated. I like everything I have heard by him. I consider him one of the 20 or so greatest composers of all time. His symphonies and tone poems stand up to anyone's. Am I wrong?
> ...


----------

